
Seth's Blog: Organizing customers - javery
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/09/organizing-customers.html
======
bfung
basically, like groupon.com. I recently bought sky diving tickets $100 lower
than the retail price since there were more than X number of people also
buying. The first time I read what the site was about, I thought it was a
brilliant idea.

------
omouse
Horrible idea.

------
puredemo
Customers self-organize if you build a good enough community.

